# Non theraphosid mygalomorph (poss. barychelid)



## Henry Kane (Dec 1, 2002)

Here's some new shots of the mystery spider doing what he does best...munching down.


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 1, 2002)

.


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 1, 2002)

..


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 1, 2002)

...


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 1, 2002)

Awesome pics, Gary. Its such a beautiful specimen.

Alex S.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2002)

Atrax, I have recently aquired 2 different species of barychelids from 2 different sources that were all sold as trapdoor spiders.  Well, as you know, these spiders are being inadvertantly mislabled due to a lack of information given by those who are collecting them.  I have not had any luck with finding sites regarding this species on the net.  Most of the sites I have come across are informative scientific papers, but lack any good descriptions or pictures.  In your earlier post, you mentioned that you found a web site that led you to believe your spider was a barychelid.  I would love to take a look at the site you were refering to.  I will post pics as soon as I get my camera back from being serviced.

Mike.


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey Mike. I'd love to see some pics. I'll have to get back to you this evening when I get home from work with the info on that site. 
May I ask where you acquired your spiders from?

Atrax


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 3, 2002)

*mystery spider*

Nice pics! 
Looks a bit like a purseweb spider.

Paul


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Dec 5, 2002)

*HEY!!*



> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *... *


GREAT PICS!! how big is it? m or f? WOW!!!! What is it eating?


               James


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks!

Eating a cricket, 
about 3" legspan,
and I believe it's a female. 

Atrax


----------



## Raveness (Dec 5, 2002)

Great pictures  it looks like a black trapdoor spider to me


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *Hey Mike. I'd love to see some pics. I'll have to get back to you this evening when I get home from work with the info on that site.
> May I ask where you acquired your spiders from?
> 
> Atrax *


I got some of them from Todd Gearheart and a few others from a local petstore.  I got my camera back this evening but my lighting sucks so I will try to post pics tomorrow.  Any luck with that website?

Mike


----------



## Gillian (Dec 7, 2002)

Gary,
     So THAT'S what the spider was that I caught this past spring. I looked everywhere, and could find nothing on it. I released it, lest I accidentally kill it. My roomie found it on the wall, and scooped it up in a pickle jar.

Peace,
Gillian


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mike _
> *I got some of them from Todd Gearheart and a few others from a local petstore.  I got my camera back this evening but my lighting sucks so I will try to post pics tomorrow.  Any luck with that website?
> 
> Mike *


Hi Big Mike, sorry for the delay in response. Here's one link with some pretty limited info...

http://www.calacademy.org/research/entomology/madagascar_spiders/

And another...

http://www.calacademy.org/research/guinea_islands/text/Bioko_report_spiders.htm

Among these two, there are probably some good contacts for better information on Barychelids but there's another site with pics and info I'm still trying to locate. I'll get back to you when I find the URL.

Atrax


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2002)

Darell Ubick, one of the authors of the links you posted, is an awesome arachnologist.  I have visited the California Academy of Sciences several times.  If you live anywhere near San Fransisco you should try to attend the course in the link below.  Ubick is an unbelievable teacher.  And I will be attending this year for sure.  The dates arent up for 2003 but I spoke with him and he said it will be in the begining of July.

http://thecity.sfsu.edu/snfc/spiders.htm

I have a great book on African Mygalamorphs that deals exclusively with Baboon Spiders, Trapdoors and their kin.  I ordered a few more to save on shipping for a few of my collegues that wanted the title as well.  They are $40 but they have to be shipped from South Africa, and it takes FOREVER to get the book in the mail.  Here are the specs.

A5 format, 128 pages 
243 line drawings; 25 maps; 6 full colour photographs on cover and 12 black and white photographs are included 
Ring binded with full colour cover 
A CD-ROM with hyperlinked text and a photogallery is an additional feature in the inside of the back cover.

I will let you know when they arive if you are interested.

Mike


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi Mike. Yes, please do let me know when they arrive. I'd love to have a copy. Thanks for the offer. 

Atrax


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mike _
> *Darell Ubick, one of the authors of the links you posted, is an awesome arachnologist.  I have visited the California Academy of Sciences several times.  If you live anywhere near San Fransisco you should try to attend the course in the link below.  Ubick is an unbelievable teacher.  And I will be attending this year for sure.  The dates arent up for 2003 but I spoke with him and he said it will be in the begining of July.
> 
> http://thecity.sfsu.edu/snfc/spiders.htm
> ...



Please do let us all know! 
I would be interested in that myself! 

Paul


----------



## Arachniphile (Dec 12, 2002)

Back on topic...

Is it a trapdoor then?  

Got any pics of that spider that shows the prosoma and the eye arrangement?  

Did it burrow?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arachniphile _
> *Back on topic...
> 
> Is it a trapdoor then?
> ...


Im not quite sure what you mean by your post.  This entire thread is on topic.  The topic is whether this is a trapdoor spider or not.  Which we have established that it isnt. It is one of the  barychelids.  The websites that he presented deals with this family of spiders, and the book directly deals with these wonderful spiders.  The spider course is offered by an arachnologist who authored the website that deals with this family of spiders.  These spiders were sold under different names including "African Spotted Trapdoor" And others.  Also, the book I mentioned in my previous post has detailed line drawings of these spiders along with eye patterns.  I will see if they wouldnt mind my posting one of the drawings here soon.  Yes they borrow.  The 2 that I have that are identical to the one pictured here, are thriving in a trapdoor type setup.

Big Mike


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martin H. _
> *Hello Mike,
> 
> are you talking about this book?
> ...


For whatever reason, I can't get the link to open all the way, so my question is this: Is the book written in English? Stupid question perhaps, but I've never heard of or seen the book, so...
Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Arachniphile (Dec 13, 2002)

I was redirecting the thread back to the spider itself... not books or classes about spiders.  Both of wich are quite relevant mind you, but I am more interested in the spider itself.

Edit :  My guess is it is a Myrmekiaphila sp.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenixxavierre _
> *For whatever reason, I can't get the link to open all the way, so my question is this: Is the book written in English? Stupid question perhaps, but I've never heard of or seen the book, so...
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul *


Yes, it is in English.  Great book!  Speaking of books in relation to trapdoor spiders,  keep your eyes openfor a new book by Jason Bond Phd.  He has completely reworked the California Trapdoor Spiders through dna and years of research.  This includes the coastal dune endemic trapdoors, as well as the insular and inland trapdoors.  He also is working on a revision of african mygalamorphs and has spent quite a bit of time of there recently.  Extensive scientific papers are available now.  But the bulk of the information will be released in book form next year as I understand it.

Mike


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mike _
> *Yes, it is in English.  Great book!  Speaking of books in relation to trapdoor spiders,  keep your eyes openfor a new book by Jason Bond Phd.  He has completely reworked the California Trapdoor Spiders through dna and years of research.  This includes the coastal dune endemic trapdoors, as well as the insular and inland trapdoors.  He also is working on a revision of african mygalamorphs and has spent quite a bit of time of there recently.  Extensive scientific papers are available now.  But the bulk of the information will be released in book form next year as I understand it.
> 
> Mike *


Awesome! I need to get more scientifically specific info on specific species. 
Currently all I have is "Tarantulas and Other Arachnids" (Sam Marshall) and of course Stan's book "The Tarantula Keepers Guide". While both these books are great, I'm craving something a bit more in detail as far as specific species. 
Thanks for the heads up Mike!

Paul


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arachniphile _
> *I was redirecting the thread back to the spider itself... not books or classes about spiders.  Both of wich are quite relevant mind you, but I am more interested in the spider itself.
> 
> Edit :  My guess is it is a Myrmekiaphila sp. *



It actually isnt possible for the spider to be of the Myrmekiaphila genus as the several species of this genus are found in the southeastern US. This spider is from Africa, and there is a good chance of it being a Barychelid.

Alex S.


----------



## Arachniphile (Dec 14, 2002)

Ok... the thread never said where it came from.  I just assumed since Atrax was from Colorado it was collected in that part of the country.  Must have been another thread on it...  

Thanks Alex...


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey Arachniphile, sorry about that, I didnt know that you didnt know that the spider originated from Africa. Also sorry if I sounded rude in my post. I often type fast just to state things and get the point across and then later when I read it I think to my self, that did sound kind of rude.

Alex S.


----------



## Arachniphile (Dec 14, 2002)

Never a worry Alex...


----------



## Raveness (Feb 4, 2003)

It possibly could be this

Idioctis yerlata


----------

